# why Glock's best?



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I am 58 and I love 1911's and am sad that I sold the 1972 version that I owned
In today's market and SOCIETY not a lot of people can fork over 1000 bucks+ for a pistol. You can get 2 glocks for the price of one 1911 in most cases. 
So forgetting economics then you get to reliability issues and other topics

it seems to me that the XD series and the S&W M&P series are copies of the Glocks but still not as reliable (or so some members have stated)

I know that glock outsells S&W and Ruger COMBINED but what do others really think is Glock secret to success that others have not been able to match?


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Time my friend. Glock is the original polymer framed pistol. I am an XD owner, however I would never EVER bash Glock. If it was not for Gaston, most of us wouldn't have our polymer framed pistol of choice. 

Glock has been around for well over 20 years with a track record for building a simple, reliable, "gun for the masses." Glock has done a wonderful job at marketing itself to law enforcement agencies worldwide.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

agreed


----------



## Steve (Jan 2, 2008)

there not!! :smt033


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Glocks?! They're a fad. Nobody actually likes these blocky things. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Advertising + performance


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

The simplest multi-shot gun available, is a revolver. It is also the most reliable, hands down.

Gaston Glock built the simplest semi-automatic handgun ever. Now the most reliable semi-auto.

The XD and M&P (and many others), are variations on the Glock theme for sure. I say an improvement (the XD), with a better trigger, better sights, superior accuracy do to the barrel lock-up, and simpler takedown/maintainance. WITH IDENTICAL RELIABILITY, in my opinion. 

I choose these advantages over a shorter trigger reset and bore axis. (My trigger reset and tritium sights are coming 1/15, when I box mine up, and send it back to SA.) 

That said, if I walk into a bad situation, where I have to defend my own life, and I have a choice between a $3000 custom-custom 1911 on the table, or a bare-stock Glock... I'm taking the Glock.

- Pretty? Hell no.

- More relaible than a XD, Sig, HK, Walther, or M&P? Debatable, but no.

- A HUGE head start on the rest of the polymer striker-fired competition in the police contract wars? Hell yes.

- INCREASING market share? Hell no.

My $0.02


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

While Glock was not the first polymer framed service pistol (that was the HK VP70Z), it was the first one that saw widespread acceptance, first as a military pistol, then trickling into police and civilian hands. That trickle became a flood, especially after FBI/Miami.

It is at least as reliable as other modern pistols like the SIG and Beretta. While I think some of the comparative upstarts like the XD may eventually match the Glock's record of long and, perhaps more importantly, very _deep_ service, no other poly pistol has the Glock's service record. XDs, M&Ps, etc. are still seldom seen in the holsters of police or military, where pistols get used much harder than civilian guns that get babied with constant cleaning and mostly live in gun safes.

But I think the main thing that sells Glocks is their ease of shooting. Most beginners find it an easy pistol to shoot well, since they are not habituated to the grip angles on other pistols. The consistent trigger and low bore axis help a great deal. Give a new shooter a 1911, a revolver, and a Glock 17 and see which one they shoot the best after some cursory training. It's usually the Glock.

I personally think Glock marketing sucks. Claims of "perfection," irrelevant torture tests, and endorsements by over-the-top actors are all basically meaningless. I wish they'd emphasize the gun's real strengths.


----------

